# Show Us Your Sights - Homemade or Otherwise



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

I've been into blow guns for so long now that somedays I feel like I should know everything about them already. But as a lot of you will know, regardless how long we have been into blow guns there is always something new to learn or try. I guess that is what keeps my interest in this hobby all these almost thirty years now (holy crap, I'm almost as old as GKU) LOL.

You know how when you have been doing something a long time and some one asks "why are you doing that like that"?.......and you have no answer other than......."that's the way I have always done it". Sound familiar? Well that's what it was like for me up until a few weeks ago......I had always shot my blowgun instinctually and had never used a sight so for lack of something better to do one day I grabbed some twist ties and wrapped them around the barrel to try something just for kicks. Well, surprise surprise. My shooting started coming closer and closer to my intended targets so I posted and asked something like if there was a way to get a sight where you see only one sight instead of two while looking down the barrel and Neondog replied suggesting I try a card sight and provided me with a link. Well I made that card sight and I'm amazed how much my performance has improved using that card sight. Thanks again Neondog!

I then made a second one for my other blowgun......a reversible sight or two sights in one card where depending on distance I can choose one side of the sight or the other simply by flipping it over on the barrel.

I started wondering how many new people to blow-gunning are not familiar with sight usage other than knowing that they exist but haven't actually tried them like me........shot for decades and never tried them.

So drag them outta the closets boys and show us your sights - homemade or otherwise. This way we can all get a better idea of what can be used and for what type of shooting.

Here are the two that have gotten me started toward much more accurate shooting. These are two individual BG's.


----------



## GKU (Aug 19, 2013)

Chiquita, he did it again ........ oops sorry wrong sex, chiquito !


----------



## GKU (Aug 19, 2013)

I had the time today to install the Crutch tip on my CS 4 feet pro. It feels nice and soft on my face and this make for a good air tight seal. Thanks for the tips !

The ones I used : http://www.walkeasy.com/shop/product_details.asp?ProductCode=T14


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

GKU said:


> I had the time today to install the Crutch tip on my CS 4 feet pro. It feels nice and soft on my face and this make for a good air tight seal. Thanks for the tips !
> 
> The ones I used : http://www.walkeasy.com/shop/product_details.asp?ProductCode=T14


Hey, thats awesome GKU. I hope you enjoy it. They are definitely my favourites of everything I have tried. If I ever need another in the future I would like to try this model as it would preclude building up the barrel with tape to make it fit. Only down side I see might be a smaller diameter fit on the face? Worth a look at though. http://www.walkeasy.com/shop/product_details.asp?ProductCode=T05

I have never seen these in other colours other than the beige. Does the opening of your mouthpiece look the same as mine does?


----------



## GKU (Aug 19, 2013)

The ODs on the CS pros are 7/8" and CS standards are 3/4". That one might be a little tight but I think it would stretch on the standard CS BG. The one I use fits one both with of course a tighter fit on the pro.

Is not as large as the pic you posted but, enough for me and my size mouth. Well I was going to add a S.A. note but, na next time.


----------



## squirrelslinger (Feb 2, 2014)

How does a person use those card sights?


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

squirrelslinger said:


> How does a person use those card sights?


When looking down the barrel the ghosting image of two barrels or paralax view fools the eyes into seeing one image of the sight on your target. The photo I posted above - the sight on the right creates a "V" image just like a rear rifle sight to align the target with. Try it. You might be pleasantly surprised. I think both of those are roughly 3 x 3 inches and made from cereal box cardboard.


----------



## squirrelslinger (Feb 2, 2014)

So I tried that... I am right eye dominant. So one barrel "ghost" is far more visible than the other.

If I align it just right... it works.

I still like instinctive shooting though...


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm right eye dominant as well. It takes a little getting used to it. At first I had trouble finding the V of the sight and seeing the target at the same time and would try focussing on the target and try to find the sight picture and I'd get all messed up with vision blurring etc. Now I just bring up the BG up onto target and the sight picture just naturally appears.

I prefer shooting instinctual when hunting but it's very limiting for good target work. It's much more accurate with sights. Fun either way!


----------



## Gigmaster (Feb 28, 2013)

Sights? They have sights for these?????


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

Gigmaster said:


> Sights? They have sights for these?????


Oh yes and some pretty crazy ones too.


----------



## craftsman (Sep 24, 2014)

Check out the gallery, enhancements, for how to make and use Bruce Bell's parallax compensating sights. They are adjustable for distance.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

craftsman said:


> Check out the gallery, enhancements, for how to make and use Bruce Bell's parallax compensating sights. They are adjustable for distance.


Thanks!


----------



## Silly hillbilly (4 mo ago)

Any tried fiber optic sights?


----------



## Bsaernie (3 mo ago)

I would think a bead sight or a fiber optic would help with accuracy. As with most weapon that did not have sights originally like rifles, bows, pistols, etc sights historically have helped with aiming and hitting the target.


----------

